
Is Twitter Seriously Removing Share Counts? Why Would They Do This? - rubikscube
http://warfareplugins.com/is-twitter-seriously-removing-share-counts-why-would-they-do-this/
======
msie
Ha ha, Twitter just can't help but shoot themselves in the foot. Someone is
getting paid a lot of money over there to make bad decisions! It's as if they
never used their own product.

